# Jelly Belly's Orbeas?



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Which Orbea is the Jelly Belly team riding? Will get to see these guys in person as they are signed on for the Tour of Missouri race in September. Was looking at the photos on their team site, but can't tell from the pictures what they are riding. Wonder why team sites don't stress the bikes? I'm much more interested in the rides than the rider.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Check their website it is the Opal


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Where did you see that? I couldn't find it here.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Opal*

Although I did not get to see any stages in person, My Brother-In-Law and riding partner (who rides an '07 Orca) went to the prologue of the Amgen Tour of California in SF. He talked to the Jelly Belly team wrench who was setting up the bikes. He said they ride the Ordu in the TT's and the Opal for the road stages. He asked why not the Orca, and the wrench said the team preferred the Opal. 

I'm guessing you "prefer" what the sponsors send you.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

At the Nature Valley Grand Prix in MN they were riding Opals. Saw it with my own two eyes!!!!!


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

I was in a group ride the other day, and I got to ride with Brice Jones (Jelly Belly). He was leading a really harsh pace, strong s.o.b! He was on a custom painted Opal. It's really nice, of course.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Last year they were on Green Orcas, this year the the CSC Invitational they were on "Euskaltel" Orange Opals. Odd that they were riding another teams colors, but I think since Eskaltel is now riding Orbeas, maybe Jelly Belly got their hand-me-downs for a year and will be on the new Orcas next year?

BTW, they were riding stock Campy Chorus and stock ITM Visia stems...nothing fancy...


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll try to get some photos during the Tour of Missouri and will post them here.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

rcordray said:


> He asked why not the Orca, and the wrench said the team preferred the Opal.
> 
> I'm guessing you "prefer" what the sponsors send you.


They prefer the Opal because it is 30% stiffer than the flagship Orca frame. Opal is for racing, Orca is for enjoying the ride. Although apparently Orbea has significantly stiffened the Orca for this year as the Euskatel team finally debuted the bike in the Tour.


----------

